# Clevo X170KM-G/Sager NP9672M Owners Club



## Sydneyblue (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello
Hopefully our community can live on and find a home so we can continue to learn and have support for our machines we payed a alot of money for 





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

Sydneyblue said:


> Hello
> Hopefully our community can live on and find a home so we can continue to learn and have support for our machines we payed a alot of money for
> 
> 
> ...



I am a long time member over at forum notebook review and also received this email. Very odd. Someone should tell Spartan and the other top posters over there to join TPU here. I haven't logged in over there in ages. I know they are very advanced technically and really great at creating help threads for people stuck with laptops that need fixing. I got a lot of help over there when I needed help fixing my gaming laptop.

You should join us here at TPU and spread the word over there to come TPU, there are sections for laptops here, and a lot of helpful people too. This is a great place.

@W1zzard you may want to consider creating a dedicated gaming laptop "section", those people over at forum notebook review really don't care about desktops and are hardcore into gaming laptops and optimizing gaming laptops, going over the thread categories just now, I am not sure they would feel at "home" posting in the "general hardware" section.  they love their hobby immensely. anyways I don't care either way, just my two cents


@Sydneyblue hope you join TPU and you end up liking it here as much as I have.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2022)

Wow!!!!!! That is sad indeed!   

I just tried to login on there, and either I forgot my password, or my account was closed. 

When it came time to upgrade my ole Gateway P7811FX, that was my go-to place. 

There will be sooooooooo much amazing information lost due to this. Very very sad. 

As Lynx said, @W1zzard you should dedicate an area in the hardware forums just for laptops. Could even add sub forums like the video card forum.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Wow!!!!!! That is sad indeed!
> 
> I just tried to login on there, and either I forgot my password, or my account was closed.
> 
> ...



yeah people over on forumnotebook review love to create club forums for specific models of laptops too, so if they end up coming here RIP general hardware section, LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> yeah people over on forumnotebook review love to create club forums for specific models of laptops too, so if they end up coming here RIP general hardware section, LOL



Yeah, you're probably correct.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Sydneyblue said:


> Hello
> Hopefully our community can live on and find a home so we can continue to learn and have support for our machines we payed a alot of money for
> 
> 
> ...


Title's a bit specific isn't it?


----------



## Sydneyblue (Jan 23, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> Title's a bit specific isn't it?


Should i change it ? what too ?


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Gaming laptop forum?


----------



## Sydneyblue (Jan 23, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> Gaming laptop forum?


Our specific Laptop forum for this type of unit is being closed down so we are trying to see where we are going to migrate might not be here as people didnt seem to want to join


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2022)

Sydneyblue said:


> Our specific Laptop forum for this type of unit is being closed down so we are trying to see where we are going to migrate might not be here as people didnt seem to want to join



that makes me sad. TPU is a great place.  also this website is the most technically advanced there is on the net in my experience. W1zz is a genius.  I particularly love how double posts auto-edit merge themselves, cause I used to make that mistake a lot lol


----------



## 94SportSedan (Jan 25, 2022)

Alright, coming over from NBR. So sad they are closing. I have been using them for years every time I buy a new model laptop.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 25, 2022)

There a couple modders from notebookreview migrating here from many years ago like EGPU for example. It been awhile since I went notebookreview it was great overclocking my 2010 acer than to rival 15 inch laptops of that day. That forum really stretch the value of laptop for that time. Really a wealth of info. It be good if it could achieve


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2022)

94SportSedan said:


> Alright, coming over from NBR. So sad they are closing. I have been using them for years every time I buy a new model laptop.



Welcome to TPU!!!!!!! 

Yes, it's very sad to see NBR closing!! I'm surprised someone can't buy the rights and keep the doors open to the forums at least.


----------



## Sydneyblue (Jan 25, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Welcome to TPU!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, it's very sad to see NBR closing!! I'm surprised someone can't buy the rights and keep the doors open to the forums at least.


or at least  transfer all the posts to salvage all that information


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 25, 2022)

While I don't own the specific laptop in the title, I do own a Clevo W650KK1, so this is still sad news.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




How else would I have learned of a modded BIOS that enables Coffee Lake CPU support in my laptop?

Just gotta hope someone archives it. Or maybe I need to figure out how.

Maybe this could be more of a general Clevo forum thread, or should we still separate them by model family?

I am all for a major laptop community joining this forum. I also think a dedicated forum on here for Clevo laptops would be great.


----------



## Sydneyblue (Jan 25, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> While I don't own the specific laptop in the title, I do own a Clevo W650KK1, so this is still sad news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you with the abilty to make sub forums for all clevo laptops so we can have our little communitys


----------



## Sydneyblue (Feb 5, 2022)

I  still having issues with trying to use my external montitor. Ever time i use my AW3420dw i get problems.


----------



## Sydneyblue (Feb 15, 2022)

I found the new home of Notebookreview refugees 





						Official Clevo X170KM-G Thread
					






					efgxt.net


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2022)

That is awesome news!!!!!!


----------



## schbley (Mar 12, 2022)

I apologize if I am breaking any decorum by asking but would anyone explain to me where I would go about learning the proper procedure to update the EC on my X170KM-G1? 

I have also been unsuccessful in finding any modified or updated bios. It is Sager branded but I am fine changing that if safe to do.


----------



## Sydneyblue (Mar 13, 2022)

schbley said:


> I apologize if I am breaking any decorum by asking but would anyone explain to me where I would go about learning the proper procedure to update the EC on my X170KM-G1?
> 
> I have also been unsuccessful in finding any modified or updated bios. It is Sager branded but I am fine changing that if safe to do.


Come here https://efgxt.net/topic/125-official-x170km-g-thread/page/2/


----------



## schbley (Mar 13, 2022)

Sydneyblue said:


> Come here https://efgxt.net/topic/125-official-x170km-g-thread/page/2/


Thank you


----------



## Bert_7 (May 25, 2022)

Does anyone know where I could find a teardown manual for this machine?  I bought mine bare bones and I'm trying to upgrade the RAM to 128GB, but I need to get to the other side of the motherboard.


----------



## rcghalohell (Sep 20, 2022)

i have a glitch where i have some dim blue led lights on the keyboard when it does the led timeout... ideas?


----------

